# Anno 2070 Umfrage



## MPH_the_Legend (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle mit Saaaamen!!

Ich wollte mal euere Meinungen zu Anno 2070 hören und ob es sich rendiert dieses spiel zu kaufen? Den ich habe zur Zeit nur Probleme gehört...

MFg


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das Spiel noch nicht -- ich warte auf die Königsedition ohne den Online Zwang -- aber was ich so gehört und gesehen habe ist das Spiel inzwischen durch die vielen Patches ganz gut geworden. 
Anfangs war es eine Katastrophe. Inzwischen ganz i.O. Noch nicht perfekt. Aber das soll ja im Herbst mit dem Add On was werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juni 2012)

[x] _*JEIN*(Vielleicht)_ 

Ich finde den Onlinezwang ziemlich störend, auch fand ich den Sprung von der Vergangenheit in die Zukunft zu krass.
Mittlerweile ist es ja Standard das neue Spiele als mittelschwere Katastrophen auf den Markt kommen und erst beim Kunden reifen, aber es soll sich wohl mittlerweile eingeschliffen haben.


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. Juni 2012)

(x) NEIN

Brauch ich nicht, will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Fireb0ng (7. Juni 2012)

Also wenn man keine Onlinegegenstände benutzt fällt es nicht auf.
Ich als gelegentlicher gelegenheitsspieler hatte bis jetzt noch keine Onlinesachen benutzt sprich sie fehlen auch nicht wenn man Offline spielt.

Sonst kenne ich eigentlich keine Nachteile (bis jetzt)


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [x] _*JEIN*(Vielleicht)_
> 
> Ich finde den Onlinezwang ziemlich störend, auch fand ich den Sprung von der Vergangenheit in die Zukunft zu krass.
> Mittlerweile ist es ja Standard das neue Spiele als mittelschwere Katastrophen auf den Markt kommen und erst beim Kunden reifen, aber es soll sich wohl mittlerweile eingeschliffen haben.


 
Viele Anno Fans waren skeptisch deswegen -- und ich habe ein paar im Bekanntenkreis die das spielen.
Doch inzwischen finden das alles sehr gut und sagen dass es sogar Zeit wurde das neues zu machen.
Ein Anno 1305 wäre zu langweilig geworden und ein Anno 1800 nicht interessant genug. Der Wechsel in die Zukunft hat dem Game schon gut getan. Dadurch sind neue Möglichkeiten drin wie eben das mit der Energie das ist persönlich sehr geil finde.
Der Online Zwang ist nervend und ein Grund wieso ich es auch nicht habe. Anno 1404 habe ich mir erst gekauft als ein Patch den Online Zwang abgeschafft hat.
Ich hoffe dass Ubisoft das mit 2070 auch mal macht. Aber wohl erst lange nach dem Addon. Denn die wollen mit ihren DLCs ordentlich Geld verdienen und wenn ein paar Ziergebäude 2,99€ kosten ist das schon sehr frech wie ich finde.


----------



## Niza (16. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt es auch 
Spiele es selber noch 
besonders toll ist das Ansiedeln von Unterwasserinseln
und unter den Meersespiegel zu gehen
Echt toll gemacht 
Und wurde auch mal zeit das Anno in die zukunft geht
(1602,1503,1701,1404 und nun endlich in der Zukunft 2070)

Also würde es jeden weiterempfehlen

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viele Anno Fans waren skeptisch deswegen -- und ich habe ein paar im Bekanntenkreis die das spielen.
> Doch inzwischen finden das alles sehr gut und sagen dass es sogar Zeit wurde das neues zu machen.
> Ein Anno 1305 wäre zu langweilig geworden und ein Anno 1800 nicht interessant genug. Der Wechsel in die Zukunft hat dem Game schon gut getan. Dadurch sind neue Möglichkeiten drin wie eben das mit der Energie das ist persönlich sehr geil finde.
> Der Online Zwang ist nervend und ein Grund wieso ich es auch nicht habe. Anno 1404 habe ich mir erst gekauft als ein Patch den Online Zwang abgeschafft hat.
> Ich hoffe dass Ubisoft das mit 2070 auch mal macht. Aber wohl erst lange nach dem Addon. Denn die wollen mit ihren DLCs ordentlich Geld verdienen und wenn ein paar Ziergebäude 2,99€ kosten ist das schon sehr frech wie ich finde.



Ich hätte es trotzdem besser gefunden wenn vor der Capt. Future Version was halbwegs modernes gekommen wäre. Ic kannmir kaum noch vorstellen das es nochmal einen Schritt zurück gibt


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich hätte es trotzdem besser gefunden wenn vor der Capt. Future Version was halbwegs modernes gekommen wäre. Ic kannmir kaum noch vorstellen das es nochmal einen Schritt zurück gibt


 
Was hätte denn kommen können?
Laut der Zahlenkombi geht ja nur noch Anno 1800. Und ob das jetzt Spaß bringt. 
Ich finde es gut dass sie in die Zukunft gehen. Nach 4x Altertum ist es Zeit.
Anno 1008 kann ich mir z.B. gar nicht vorstellen. Genauso wie Anno vor Christus.
Interessant ist was danach kommt aber das dauert bestimmt noch etwas. Sie schlachten das Add On im Herbst noch aus und vor 2014 wird bestimmt kein neues Anno kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2012)

Jepp 1800 oder generell das Industriezeitalter hätte mir gefallen. Ich habe ja nunmal die Befürchtung  das es dann nur noch im Space Age spielt und die Wurzeln vergessen werden


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2012)

1800 ist aber nicht das Industriezeitalter. Und Anno 1900 geht ja nicht weil 1+9 10 ist und es ja immer 9 sein muss wegen der Quersumme.
Oder sie verabschieden sind von diesem Gag.
Oder die Quersummer der Quersumme ergibt neun. 
Mir hätte z.B. auch Anno 1900 gefallen aber die Macher wollten was völlig neues machen und das ist schon ganz gut geworden.
Obwohl ich es noch etwas komplizierter gemacht hätte.
Z.B. fehlen Batterien als Energiespeicher. So würde die Energie nicht sofort wegbrechen wenn dir mal die Kohle für die Kraftwerke ausgeht.

Ich bin jedenfalls neugierig auf das Addon.
Und hoffe dass bei der Königsedition das ganze Online Zeugs weg ist. Dann würde ich mir das kaufen.
Solange die Arche nicht im Offline Modus funktioniert interessiert mich das Spiel nicht.
Und seit dem World Event -- oder wie das heißt -- kannst du nicht mal mehr Game Modding machen. Alles wird gesperrt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2012)

Ohne die Zwänge würde ich es ja vielleicht auch versuchen


----------



## 1000Foxi (17. Juni 2012)

[X] Ja
Also ich habe mir das Spiel als Annofan vorbestellt, und spiele es immernoch .
Habe mittlerweile 60h Spielzeit.
Ich würde aber mit dem Kauf noch warten bis das Addon kommt, und dann beides kaufen, da im Addon schon SEHR viel neues dazukommt.


----------



## Soulcube (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich fand es am Anfang sehr gut und es hat mir auch vom Setting gefallen aber irgendwie war dann doch schnell die Luft raus. Habe die Vorgänger doch länger gespielt.


----------



## nick9999 (26. Juni 2012)

Also ich finde das Spiel sehr gut, allerdings ist der online zwang nervig.


----------



## Morote (1. Juli 2012)

Also ic fand den Wechsel in die Zukunft durchaus gelungen. Aber dauerhaft wird man sich wohl vom Quersumme 9 Konzept verabschieden müssen, sonst wirds bald langweilig werden. Industriezeitalter fände ich nämlich auch n sehr spanendes Setting

Aber beim nächsten mal bitte ohne Onlinezwang, der ist schon echt frech.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (2. Juli 2012)

ich habs hier liegen, spiels aber kaum mehr
Liegt vielleicht daran dass das nicht mein Genre ist und mir stinklangweilig wurde. aber der rest war echt nice und die grafik ist auch nicht schlecht


----------

